# Laco Aachen taupe



## woiter (Jul 20, 2018)

I just took delivery of my first Laco, and also first flieger. For those who are interested, i can confirm there is a phantom date position, and the movement is hackable.

The main point of this watch is the dial colour, which i think Laco has done an excellent job at. Depending on the light it comes across as either brown or grey.

I can see myself having a bit of fun and fitting all sorts of different straps to this one.









Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## hannat (Jul 7, 2017)

woiter said:


> I just took delivery of my first Laco, and also first flieger. For those who are interested, i can confirm there is a phantom date position, and the movement is hackable.
> 
> The main point of this watch is the dial colour, which i think Laco has done an excellent job at. Depending on the light it comes across as either brown or grey.
> 
> ...


Nice watch, may I know whether the radial reflection of the dial is obvious, as shown in the official photos? I understand this effect could be quite difficult to capture in camera, so it is not shown in your photos.


----------



## woiter (Jul 20, 2018)

hannat said:


> Nice watch, may I know whether the radial reflection of the dial is obvious, as shown in the official photos? I understand this effect could be quite difficult to capture in camera, so it is not shown in your photos.


The radial reflection is there, but is very mild.


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

Looks great. Congrats. I really wanted one but...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## woiter (Jul 20, 2018)

City74 said:


> Looks great. Congrats. I really wanted one but...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Im really enjoying it, even on the strap it came on. Currently it is running ever so slightly fast at +0.5 spd. If this holds up over the next week, that would make it the most accurate mechanical watch in the collection.

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## woiter (Jul 20, 2018)

Thoroughly impressed









Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Alfalover74 (Dec 15, 2017)

Wow, that's absolutely fantastic! Lovely watch too. I had a chance to look at one of these recently and was rather impressed. Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## delmar39 (Mar 1, 2018)

I've just purchased the B dial direct from the Laco website and can confirm the watch is absolutely stunning. I previously bought a Tisell pilot watch over the entry level Laco due to the non hacking function of the Laco, however, the upgrade in spec on the Laco for a decent price is well worth it (sapphire front and back also). The fact that it's limited to 500 also appeals. It wears big - 2mm bigger than the Tisell at 42mm but it looks much bigger and seems much thicker than stated. I like that though. The calf leather strap is also top quality. The watch has a real vintage look and feel to it. I see some UK retailers are advertising it at £390 - even with delivery ordering direct from Laco in euros brings it in cheaper than this. Feels like a real bargain and is exactly what I've been looking for. Something a bit different to the regular pilot and colour.


----------



## cooper99 (Aug 6, 2019)

That is one very nice looking LACO...limited issue adds to appeal...distnctive


----------



## Elver (Sep 6, 2019)

Just ordered one of these, looks stunning.


----------



## 3-1-1 (May 15, 2018)

Got one of these coming also, looks like maybe Monday arrival. I've had a black B-dial Aachen for 10+ years, can't even recall when exactly I bought it. Don't think they even called it an "Aachen" back then, just the 42mm Type B. It has served me well. Not a daily wear, but never been serviced and still running in spec at about +10 seconds p/d. This may put it out to pasture, but I am interested to compare the slight thinner and softer lines of the newer case.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Very nice. I am very tempted to pull the trigger on that one.


----------



## FubarCle (Jun 17, 2019)

I am considering one of these watches. Thanks for the forum post on it. I am really liking the colors they came out with!!


----------



## Bhanu Chopra (Apr 1, 2006)

Love my Laco Taupe Flieger 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sturmgewehr1944 (Sep 18, 2019)

Looks Amazing !!!


----------



## delmar39 (Mar 1, 2018)

I bought one of these recently direct from Laco. Great watch. Even on my smallish 61/4" wrist the 42mm fits well thanks to the rounded lugs. To me this watch offers something different, the colour/strap great, sapphire crystal nice just a shame it doesn't come slightly domed. All in all though I love it! Limited to 500 as well so will hopefully do well if it ever comes to selling it.


----------



## delmar39 (Mar 1, 2018)

How do you think the Laco Taupe would look on a black pilot strap? Thinking of buying the Laco black pilot for €60...


----------



## Dejadragon (Jan 9, 2015)

I just received mine yesterday. I had one a few years ago but now with the taupe dial, hacking movement and new strap I couldn’t resist. The blue lume is also a winner.


----------



## bazza. (Jan 28, 2010)

I got this handmade strap for only £17




But I think it looks better on this Nato


----------



## bapackerfan (Jan 13, 2014)

Looks fabulous!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bnorton838 (Jan 13, 2020)

woiter said:


> Thoroughly impressed
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow!!!

The new Stowa I received last week is running +10 sec/day...


----------



## Bhanu Chopra (Apr 1, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HEQAdmirer (Mar 31, 2016)

Dial color outstanding. Congratulations!


----------



## Contaygious (May 9, 2014)

Nice! I have one one block from house screaming my name lol


----------



## Contaygious (May 9, 2014)

bazza. said:


> I got this handmade strap for only £17
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What nato Is this? Can't make out the exact color thanks!


----------



## bazza. (Jan 28, 2010)

Contaygious said:


> What nato Is this? Can't make out the exact color thanks!


Here is a link to the ebay listing I got it from









Seatbelt NATO G10 Premium Nylon Watch Strap Grey 18mm 20mm 22mm | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Seatbelt NATO G10 Premium Nylon Watch Strap Grey 18mm 20mm 22mm at the best online prices at eBay! Free delivery for many products.



www.ebay.co.uk





and my Review of it


----------



## Contaygious (May 9, 2014)

Thanks well I just bought this watch. Feels weird because my last one was a grand seiko but hey always wanted a b dial!


----------



## Contaygious (May 9, 2014)

And it arrived! You are right about the strap. I got a grey nato too. How is my buckle on the last hole with a 7 inch wrist? Do Germans have skinnier wrists?


----------



## bazza. (Jan 28, 2010)

I still have my Taupe 42 but I find myself wearing my Memmingen more so I'll be selling it


----------



## johnvictors (Sep 9, 2020)

I’ve been looking for a new daily watch particularly a Pilot/Flieger style watch for some months now. Was torn between this and the Bell X-1 but picked this because the strap is more similar to the Big Pilot. I love the luminescent on black dial and the stainless steel face. Also the crown which is finished like a turbine looks awesome.

The strap is pretty long so I had to punch an extra hole for my slight wrists, but it’s nice quality thick leather so stood up to it easily. Hopefully the sapphire glass is what it’s cracked up to be and I don’t end up scratching this one up like my last daily watch.


----------



## axj0734 (Aug 27, 2020)

Just pulled the trigger on the 39 mm and I'm stoked. Can't wait for it to get here.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

axj0734 said:


> Just pulled the trigger on the 39 mm and I'm stoked. Can't wait for it to get here.


Noice. 

You won't regret it. Got one last month and it is sublime. Do post some wrist shots proudly of your new acquisition when you get it in hand / on wrist 😁


----------



## axj0734 (Aug 27, 2020)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Noice.
> 
> You won't regret it. Got one last month and it is sublime. Do post some wrist shots proudly of your new acquisition when you get it in hand / on wrist 😁


It arrives Thursday. I'll be sure to post some wrist shots. The first ever "real" watch I bought was an Archimede A type dial back in 2009 and I loved it; unfortunately, it got swiped when I left it on a table in a restaurant about five years ago. I'm so thankful to Laco for putting out this budget line, and for experimenting with dials. I missed out on the grey dial earlier this year, but I think I'll like the sunburst taupe even more.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

axj0734 said:


> It arrives Thursday. I'll be sure to post some wrist shots. The first ever "real" watch I bought was an Archimede A type dial back in 2009 and I loved it; unfortunately, it got swiped when I left it on a table in a restaurant about five years ago. I'm so thankful to Laco for putting out this budget line, and for experimenting with dials. I missed out on the grey dial earlier this year, but I think I'll like the sunburst taupe even more.


Sorry about your watch being stolen. But here is a wrist shot (my wife's) to help you focus.... ?


----------



## axj0734 (Aug 27, 2020)

Got mine today. As awesome as I'd hoped. The lighter color dial really allows the black on the hands to pop. Love the classic flieger style in a more modern look, and the 39 mm fits my wrist perfectly. The only gripe I have is with the strap, which works really well color wise and is a nice quality (broke it in already with half a day's wear, probably because I was talking the watch off every half hour to show my coworkers the lovely rotor), but with the taper it feels kind of dainty. Might have to change that out. Love it overall. #48/200 in the run.


----------



## axj0734 (Aug 27, 2020)

The lume on this thing kicks as well.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

axj0734 said:


> The lume on this thing kicks as well.
> View attachment 15490696


Looks awesome! I need to go check mine too. 😁


----------

